# Read this before adopting or rehoming your dog with classfied ads



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

I saw something sad today and I wanted to post a friendly reminder to people who are either thinking of adopting a dog, or are thinking of surrendering their dog, of the dangers of adopting or rehoming of your pet with classified ads.

First off, can you spot something odd about the listings here?
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r738/FoehnWind/kijijipap_zps6da674d4.jpg

If you thought: "Two of those dogs look similar!" You're right. :doh:

Now look at this: http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r738/FoehnWind/kijijipap2_zps3555b13a.jpg
(Gorgeous pap by the way)

It _is_ the same dog! Except she has now somehow gone back in time four years. It doesn't look like they knew her actual birthday anyway, as January 1st is pretty unlikely.

I figure either the person trying to rehome the dog is lying, or this dog was snatched up when she was free, and is now being sold for $200 by some lowlife. My guess is the latter is more likely as the address on the ad changed from one post to the next (I blanked out the addresses for privacy). I feel bad for the dog; who knows where she'll end up next. People see "purebred" and get dollar signs in their eyes.

I don't want to dissuade anyone from adopting but please be very VERY wary of random people getting rid of their dogs online. It could be that the person is telling the truth and the dog could be perfect for you, but it's also likely that (as with used car sales) they will tell you anything to get you to take the dog off their hands. The dog could be sick, they could have severe behavioral problems, or they could be much older than they say the dog is (note: senior animals still make great pets, but lying about their age is a disservice to all). The dog could even be stolen, especially if purebred and asking a high price.

Sometimes people will get rid of their dog on sites like Kijijij because they found out the dog has an incurable medical condition or is close to death, and they don't want to deal with the emotional and financial responsibilities that come with that. Sometimes they are indeed just "moving" and there is nothing wrong with the dog. Use your critical thinking skills, be prepared for the worst, and decide whether the gamble is worth it. You could end up with the best dog ever, or heartbreak and steep vet bills.

To contrast: Though more tedious to get a dog from, well-run rescue organizations will tell you everything they know about a dog, good and bad, so you can be well prepared and decide whether it's something you can live with. Sometimes they will get dogs that they don't know anything about (such as strays) but a good rescue organization will do their best to figure out a dog's personality and to also work with and support you if you decide to adopt them. A random stranger online will thank you for taking the dog off their hands and run off into the sunset.

If you're going to rehome a dog yourself and you truly care about finding the right home, make sure that your dog is neutered or spayed before rehoming as that will dissuade backyard breeders from picking up your dog (I see this all the time online - people are more interested in intact pets because they think they can make easy money ). Charge a rehoming fee (which can cover the spay/neuter) to prevent people from easily profiting off of and exploiting your pet. "Free to a good home" gets a lot of views, and is the classic listing, but it's very dangerous for your pet. Dog fighters, animal abusers, and resellers will pose as a loving family, only to do unspeakable things with your pet. If you charge a free, you make your dog a less likely target.

Consider surrendering to a rescue instead if you are unsure that you can find them a good home. If you can't keep your dog at least do the best you can for them. You will also have peace of mind that your dog isn't going to end up as bait for a dogfight, or in the hands of abusers.

For the people who already knew all this stuff, I leave you with this gem of a listing: (I slapped that breaddog on for added effect)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh that is horrible! It does not help that it's a papillon that is 10 years old and named Summer. Poor thing.


----------

